# ربط مجموعه من شاشات العرض بجهاز واحد



## saed sadi (9 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا بحاجه لربط مجموعه من شاشات العرض مع امكانية عرض اعلان مختلف على كل شاشه 
ارجو منكم المساعده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## amirengineer (10 يونيو 2011)

اذا كنت تنوي عمل شيء بسيط فاستخدم Microcontroller لربط الشاشات و ارسال بينات مختلفه علي كل شاشه....


----------

